# NOS gooseneck



## Pantmaker (May 21, 2014)

I'm not a BMX  guy.  What is this "H"?


----------



## dartwagon (May 21, 2014)

that's a Hutch stem, you have a gem there. look them up on ebay and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 21, 2014)

*Gulp...*

Wow.... Just wow. I found this in the bike parts storage  I bought. I gotta keep digging. Thx


----------



## Pantmaker (May 21, 2014)

*Double gulp*

Dude I just found the same one sold all beat up for $300. Could that be right? This is still in the package!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 22, 2014)

Awesome!A nice original "Western" H stem goes for around $300..That one...?Who knows...$400?$450?? Rechromed "show quality" stems are about $350..Hope that helps..Not my cup o tea ,but....PM sent!


----------

